# Blade baits for musky



## Karl Wolf

So I've never tried jigging for musky yet. I've heard of it and seen some videos of where it started up on the Detroit river when it was becoming popular with those bondy baits.
Even saw a guy hook up jigging out on a lake drop.

I imagine in the summer it could work nicely vertical jigging along the drops we know they are at.

So tonight while looking around on tackle warehouse I saw some big 5" 3.5 oz balde baits there. Thinking about picking 2 of them up to give them a try next year.

Any of you guys use them yet?


----------



## monte39

I've caught a couple jigging a echotail. Basically a big vibee.


----------



## Drm50

I made a big blade bait a few years back. There is picture of it in tackle making sub forum. Anyway fished it at Piedmont up in deep water around dam and fished it several places in Ontario. Nary a musky or pike but walleyes liked it. Bait is plain bare silver aluminum with lead inset painted pearl white.


----------



## burnsj5

Fuzzy duzzit it is another muskie blade bait. Have caught fish on it, use it more late season/winter versus summertime when I fish bondy instead. Those from tackle warehouse should work just as well for sure.


----------



## Bassthumb

I'm a bass fisherman but by far the baits I catch them most on are vibration baits. Vibes and rattletraps followed closely by spinnerbaits. Got this one on a dinky square bill 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Ima give them a try. Summer musky can be a bit tougher for those of us that prefer casting over trolling and I'd like to add another technique to my arsenal. 

After tossing blades for a day down at salt fork, I kinda like them now.

Simple lures.


----------



## Drm50

I would rather have my sister in a bordello than troll. That’s why I got a deck gun, for trollers.


----------



## polebender

Discount Tackle has their musky and pike baits on sale. Just an FYI


----------



## Legend killer

Bassthumb said:


> I'm a bass fisherman but by far the baits I catch them most on are vibration baits. Vibes and rattletraps followed closely by spinnerbaits. Got this one on a dinky square bill 2 weeks ago.


you should be ashamed of yourself for handling that creature that way.


----------



## Bassthumb

LMAO here they come..... Not ashamed at all, for what? Laying it flat on my kayak. You sir are a moron. She swam away fine, but oh yeah she will die in a day right? You muskie shamers never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I dont shame people if I see something done out of inexperience or ignorance. I give people information in a friendly way on how to properly handle a musky if going for a release. 

Works much better than attacking.


----------



## Drm50

I’ve only kept one musky in my life. Had small ones gills tore up. Canadian friend took it to her mother and she fried it up. Wasn’t to bad. Only time I ate musky too. I don’t keep any fish except walleye, perch and pan fish. Run of the mill size musky & pike I don’t bring in boat unless necessary. I have “Bass Pro” buddies that get upset over musky. We need predators to balance things out.


----------



## Legend killer

the fish is thrashing in the kayak, hitting its head, etc.


----------



## monte39

Dude its a fish they're stocked in ohio. People are going to eat them. Only people that fish for musky know proper handling or care. Hell my first musky came trolling for walleye haven't fished for anything else inland since. 
People have been mishandling and keeping them for more years than I've been fishing for them. Still good fishing so dont bash.


----------



## Legend killer

monte39 said:


> Dude its a fish they're stocked in ohio. People are going to eat them. Only people that fish for musky know proper handling or care. Hell my first musky came trolling for walleye haven't fished for anything else inland since.
> People have been mishandling and keeping them for more years than I've been fishing for them. Still good fishing so dont bash.


I am not talking about keeping your fish legally(another story) I am talking about the person throwing the fish on the floor of a kayak with it surely thrashing then I would assume torpedoing it back into the lake.


----------



## Drm50

Legend killer said:


> I am not talking about keeping your fish legally(another story) I am talking about the person throwing the fish on the floor of a kayak with it surely thrashing then I would assume torpedoing it back into the lake.


Responsible handling of any gamefish is not bashing “Dude”. It’s common sense. If you don’t want to eat it let it go with as least stress as possible.


----------



## monte39

I get that. Some people dont,saying you should be ashamed of yourself when he doesnt even know how long that fish was in the kayak seemed like bashing to me. You dont take fish out of water and lay it on a bump board and get a pic? Hes holding one in his avatar probably put that on a board too.


----------



## Legend killer

monte39 said:


> I get that. Some people dont,saying you should be ashamed of yourself when he doesnt even know how long that fish was in the kayak seemed like bashing to me. You dont take fish out of water and lay it on a bump board and get a pic? Hes holding one in his avatar probably put that on a board too.


after the board was dumped in water bro. less than 10 seconds out of the water.


----------



## monte39

How long was the musky in the kayak? Dont get me wrong I've been chasing them for going on 10 years and hate seeing mishandled fish too.


----------



## K gonefishin

Does Legend Killer say prayers for musky caught on Clair after they torpedo them back in the water or when they sit in the tank and freak out and hit their head?


----------



## Karl Wolf

I'm going to RIP giant trebles into a fishes face,break its teeth with leaders. Damage its jaw with my hookset.
Then I'm going to make it fight with all its strength against 80 lb braid while damaging its spine and internal organs.

THEN IM GOING TO BERATE EVERY SINGLE OTHER MUSKY FISHERMAN OUT THERE FOR DOING THE THING.

-Legend Killer.


----------



## monte39

I kinda get a kick out of the ignorance.


----------



## Karl Wolf

At this point I can't tell if he just goes about preaching safe catch and release in the most rude way possible or if he's just pulling a "toobin" behind his computer screen while seeing people react to his rudeness.

People dont accept knowledge well when its given with such a dose of venom.


----------



## kx36594

Somebody needs to just ban legend killer!!! I've never heard one positive compliment come out of this jackass's mouth... keep on playing armchair quarterback instead of knowing when to just keep your mouth shut... people like you disgust me!!!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

He’s just one of those losers that has nothing better in life but trolling internet forums. What a miserable existence that must be. Like most trolls, he’ll eventually go away or get banned when people start ignoring him and he doesn’t get the reactions he’s hoping for.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Btw, I ordered 2 if those blade baits. Lol


----------



## Legend killer

some people get it, some people don't.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Legend killer said:


> some people get it, some people don't.


So how do you feel about blade baits?


----------



## Legend killer

Karl Wolf said:


> So how do you feel about blade baits?


not patient enough


----------



## Karl Wolf

Legend killer said:


> not patient enough


I might end up saying the same.


----------



## steelshep

FWIW, I've done extremely well the past 2 years jigging tubes


----------



## Karl Wolf

Heard the name red october tubes tossed around a bit.


----------



## steelshep

Yeah, red october is the big name in tubes. I use canyon plastics tubes 6 & 7 inch. I make my own harness with a 1/2 oz. Egg sinker for weight and add a tail gunner blade to the rear treble (#6 colorado blade). They're smaller in diameter than the red october tubes ( way cheaper too), and most importantly, muskies eat them.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Are you vertical jigging that tube? Looks like you have the lome going straight on through the head.

Love the custom build btw


----------



## steelshep

I do vertical jig them, as well as, swim them around structure, and run them like a glide bait. They are very versatile. canyon plastics also makes a 10 inch tube that can be paired with a 1 oz. Jig head that is great for vertical jigging.


----------



## K gonefishin

Legend killer said:


> some people get it, some people don't.


You don’t get it obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

I've been thinking about giving big tubes a try. Thrown those bulldawgs for a few hours and no follows so I've been kinda turned off my plastics.


----------



## steelshep

I've given bulldawgs some time too. I've had a few follows but no takers on them on Ohio waters. As far as plastics go, besides tubes, I've also had some success with an 8 inch shad body on a 1/2 - 1 oz. Jig head. 8 inch reaper tails have also worked for me in the past. I've come to really like soft plastics, they've become a big part of my arsenal. But like they say with musky lures it's all a confidence thing.


----------



## Legend killer

steelshep said:


> I've given bulldawgs some time too. I've had a few follows but no takers on them on Ohio waters. As far as plastics go, besides tubes, I've also had some success with an 8 inch shad body on a 1/2 - 1 oz. Jig head. 8 inch reaper tails have also worked for me in the past. I've come to really like soft plastics, they've become a big part of my arsenal. But like they say with musky lures it's all a confidence thing.


I like waterwolf plastics


----------



## steelshep

Big fan of waterwolf tubes. I have an assortment of their 7 inch tubes. A little more like red october tubes in size and diameter. I haven't given them as much time due the success I've had with canyon plastics tora tubes.

Haven't tried any of their other plastics. Have a buddy that has the shadzilla.


----------



## Drm50

I’ve not tubed for Musky. I did catch a few small ones on a soft bait called a Cat’s Paw. That was over 20yrs ago. Bait was a long double tail that came vertically out of body. As usually was jigging 20-25’ for walleye. Was running on 3/8oz jigs, just about this time of year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

